
Understanding CPU Microarchitecture to Increase Performance - alblue
https://www.infoq.com/presentations/microarchitecture-modern-cpu/
======
alblue
The slides are at [https://speakerdeck.com/alblue/understanding-cpu-
microarchit...](https://speakerdeck.com/alblue/understanding-cpu-
microarchitecture-for-performance) if you prefer to read through that way.
Happy to answer any questions here.

